# setup help



## grimx (Mar 27, 2010)

using FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE, 32 bit, KDE, KDM

while in KDE:

when i try to logout or shutdown, i get a blank black screen
that i can not get out of.

when tring CTRL+ALT F(1-9) to get to a virtual console, i get a blank black screen
that i can not get out of.

when using konsole to logout or shutdown(shutdown -p now)
i get a blank black screen that i can not get out of.

when in KControl:
tring to set the display setting.
i click apply and i get: a blank black screen that i cannot get out of.

when i installed i added my self to groups(wheel, operator).
am i missing any that my be causing problems.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 28, 2010)

This seems to remind me of driver problems.
What video card driver are you using?  (you should be able to extract this via [cmd=""]grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log[/cmd] )
You might also include the xorg version, your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if you have one), and whether you have the appropriate drm* module(s) loaded.


*apropos of that, is there a reason that there isn't a man(1) page for /boot/kernel/drm.ko (or radeon.ko, for that matter)?


----------



## grimx (Mar 28, 2010)

here are the drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so
```

here is /etc/X11/org.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        RgbPath      "/usr/local/share/X11/rgb"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "GLcore"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "xtrap"
        Load  "freetype"
        Load  "type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
        HorizSync    30-107
        VertRefresh  48-120
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "vesa"
        VendorName  "S3 Inc."
        BoardName   "VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]"
        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
                Modes     "1280x1024"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 28, 2010)

You might try either x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3 or x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage, though I'm not sure if your problem is related to that, since the vesa driver shouldn't lock things up.

You might try disabling ACPI `# echo debug.acpi.disabled=\"YES\" >> /boot/loader.conf` rebooting and seeing if the problem persists.

Are there any interesting errors in /var/log/messages or /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old, or any of the older log files (/var/log/messages.0.gz, /var/log/dmesg.yesterday and such)?


----------



## grimx (Mar 28, 2010)

but when i try to reboot i just get a blank black screen that i can't get out of.

then i have to do a hard boot.
and hope what got messed up doing the hard boot gets fixed.


----------



## grimx (Mar 28, 2010)

anything i do to get out of the system(logout/shutdown/reboot),
leaves me at the blank black screen.


----------



## grimx (Mar 28, 2010)

here is my /etc/ttys

```
# Virtual terminals
ttyv1   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         cons25  on  secure
ttyv2   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         cons25  on  secure
ttyv3   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         cons25  on  secure
ttyv4   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         cons25  on  secure
ttyv5   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         cons25  on  secure
ttyv6   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         cons25  on  secure
ttyv7   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         cons25  on  secure
ttyv8   "/usr/local/bin/kdm -nodaemon"  xterm   on  secure
```


----------



## grimx (Mar 28, 2010)

well i tried what you said:

```
# echo debug.acpi.disabled=\"YES\" >> /boot/loader.conf
```

and it did not work.


----------



## grimx (Mar 28, 2010)

i have both hald and dbus enabled, could that be it ??


----------



## grimx (Mar 28, 2010)

i downloaded ktorrent from this site
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/net-p2p/ktorrent/?only_with_tag=RELEASE_7_1_0

untared it and ran make install clean
and this is what i ended up with

```
gmake[4]: *** [authenticate.lo] Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/home/grimx/Downloads/KTorrent/ktorrent/work/ktorrent-2.2.7/libktorrent/torrent'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/home/grimx/Downloads/KTorrent/ktorrent/work/ktorrent-2.2.7/libktorrent'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/home/.../Downloads/KTorrent/ktorrent/work/ktorrent-2.2.7/libktorrent'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/home/.../Downloads/KTorrent/ktorrent/work/ktorrent-2.2.7'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/home/.../Downloads/KTorrent/ktorrent.
```


----------



## grimx (Mar 28, 2010)

problem solved.
all i needed was x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage
thanx.


----------

